# Twisp Clearo Liquid In Atomiser



## Avikaar Sonlall (9/3/14)

Hello 

I recently purchased a Twisp Clearo and after roughly a day of use, every time I press the button it makes a sound as if there is liquid in the atomiser. I have tried cleaning the mouthpiece and it did not help. I then replaced the atomiser with a new one and after a few minutes the sound of liquid in the atomiser is back, I am not using too much liquid , just the amount which was shown to me, I also can taste liquid every time I take a pull of the Twisp. What should I do. Any advice would be grateful.

Thank you


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (9/3/14)

Sorry I realised I posted this in the wrong forum


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

I don't know the Twisps, but surely someone will come back with a solution.


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

Hi Avikaar, 

I have the Twisps too - use them a lot less these days, but still from time to time.

I have occasionally heard liquid in the mouthpiece, but doesnt sound as bad as yours. Take out the mouthpiece and blow hard through it from both sides against some roller towel to get some of the liquid out. 

Then also make sure that everything is tightened and screwed in quite tight.

If it still gives you troubles then I suggest taking it back to them and showing it to them - it may be a faulty unit and they may be able to help you out. Not sure though. Worth a try.

All the best with your vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> Hi Avikaar,
> 
> I have the Twisps too - use them a lot less these days, but still from time to time.
> 
> ...


I was waiting for you. I really don't know anything about Twisp. I know you know them through and through!


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

A warm welcome to the forum @Avikaar Sonlall. Yeah, @Silver's advice sounds sound. Feel free to browse around and shoot if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

Ha ha @TylerD
LOL, I love how I have become the resident Twisp expert 
Not

I just have a soft spot for them since they remind me of the week I stopped real cigs - and I have a warm glow when I think back to that week. I really couldn't believe how easy it was to stoily I stopped smoking analogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

@Matthee, I see you have a new Avatar pic
Do I need to read anything into this? Is the REO getting less attention?

Resistance is futile
Brilliant! on many levels - but certainly not mech mods


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> Hi Avikaar,
> 
> I have the Twisps too - use them a lot less these days, but still from time to time.
> 
> ...



Everything @Silver said... plus you need to try a real eciggie like a Kangertech Pro Tank 2 with an eGo-C Twist Battery... I converted a few weeks ago and I have never looked back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Matthee, I see you have a new Avatar pic
> Do I need to read anything into this? Is the REO getting less attention?
> 
> Resistance is futile
> Brilliant! on many levels - but certainly not mech mods


No, Reos Rocks - just got tired of the badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> Hi Avikaar,
> 
> I have the Twisps too - use them a lot less these days, but still from time to time.
> 
> ...



Your method applies to all bottom coil devices as well, I used to do the same thing with my evod coils.

It could also just be condensation of the juice in the air chamber.

If you dry puff on the device do you get a gurgling sound? If so then your device is flooding (in general terms, not experienced with the twisp)


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Twisps are notorious for condensation in the drip tip and the subsequent awful taste you get in your mouth from time to time... I love them because they do a great marketing job of converting stinkies to vapers but to really enjoy the vaping experience you need something better than a Twisp.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Twisps are notorious for condensation in the drip tip and the subsequent awful taste you get in your mouth from time to time... I love them because they do a great marketing job of converting stinkies to vapers but to really enjoy the vaping experience you need something better than a Twisp.



Soooo true, I also started on a Twisp and now its my backup, if I have a sticky situation. Twisp is a good starting point but also have its leaking and condensation problems. You cant lay it down and you have to clean the mouth peace regularly while vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (9/3/14)

Thanks Silver and to all of you, I dismantled the device and put it back together. I still get that gurgling sound when the button is pressed. When I dry pull there is no sound..... But now at least there is no liquid going into my mouth, at least that is one step forward, thank you again all.


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (9/3/14)

Also, I am new to vaping. I am from Durban, so Twisp is kind of the only thing I have heard or seen of at the moment, I will consider purchasing a different ecig at a later time when I find a different one.


----------



## vaalboy (9/3/14)

Check out this link

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?categories/resellers-deals.11/

Agree there is not much choice in Durban, but I buy almost everything one line.


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (9/3/14)

Thanks vallboy, also as I said before, I am new to vaping , if you guys have any good flavour combinations please send them my way...... At the moment I only have Twisp (Tobacco #1 , Vanilla and Rebel). I have heard that tobacco and rebel is a great combo but I prefer to smoke something that is weak and falvourful.

Thanks


----------



## andro (9/3/14)

I actually like the twisp. Is a good all round device . But yes is too expensive just for the fact is sold on mall and people think is the best due to advertising . 
I still use mine everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan (29/3/14)

Silver said:


> Ha ha @TylerD
> LOL, I love how I have become the resident Twisp expert
> Not
> 
> I just have a soft spot for them since they remind me of the week I stopped real cigs - and I have a warm glow when I think back to that week. I really couldn't believe how easy it was to stoily I stopped smoking analogs.



With you on this one. I will be 2 weeks tomorrow and still fond of my Twisp, despite the frustrations. I have started to mix some flavours and finding that is keeping my occupied.

I am starting to get a bit itchy for a new device but honestly speaking I am a bit overwhelmed with the choices.


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Allan said:


> With you on this one. I will be 2 weeks tomorrow and still fond of my Twisp, despite the frustrations. I have started to mix some flavours and finding that is keeping my occupied.
> 
> I am starting to get a bit itchy for a new device but honestly speaking I am a bit overwhelmed with the choices.


How can we help to make it simpler? Where are you situated?


----------



## Allan (29/3/14)

Matthee said:


> How can we help to make it simpler? Where are you situated?



I am in Cape Town


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Why do you not phone Benji from Vapour Mountain and make an appointment to see him. He has lots of vape gear on hand for you to touch and feel. My suggestion is to take a look at the Vision Spinner with the Kanger Mini Protank 2. He also makes the most awesome juices for you to buy at reasonable prices. Benji lives in Brackenfell. Will PM his cell number to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Allan (29/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Why do you not phone Benji from Vapour Mountain and make an appointment to see him. He has lots of vape gear on hand for you to touch and feel. My suggestion is to take a look at the Vision Spinner with the Kanger Mini Protank 2. He also makes the most awesome juices for you to buy at reasonable prices. Benji lives in Brackenfell. Will PM his cell number to you.



Many thanks


----------

